# Fuel lines



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

Building my own fuel lines.

I have these fittings from fuel pump to -8an line.

Do I need to seal these with something?

Thanks.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I would use a very small amount of fuel-resistant sealant on the elbow to fuel pump connection (NOT tape).
Do not use sealant of any kind on the flare fitting; the tapered seat surfaces form the seal.


----------

